
Pentagon Confirms Russia's Thermonuclear Submarine Bomb Is Real - wodencafe
http://www.popularmechanics.com/military/weapons/a24216/pentagon-confirm-russia-submarine-nuke/
======
rurban
The Pentagon couldn't even do anything against the previous Russian version,
the Granit. The new Bulava is just an upgrade over the Granit, and those
Granit's were already practically undefendable. The Bulava ditto, they just
have a longer range.

That's why btw Russia doesn't need those hugely expensive aircraft carriers.
They just need to maintain their defensive arsenal, contrary to the USA and
NATO which need offensive weapons. The Granit and the Bulava are their
strongest weapons.

And according to one popular 9/11 conspiracy theory by Dmitry Khalezov, the
Granit was the missile which hit the pentagon on 9/11.

------
gus_massa
> _A 100 megaton bomb would generate artificial tsunamis, carrying the
> destruction far inshore._

Is this true? Is there a reliable source for this affirmation? To generate an
artificial tsunami you must move a lot of water, that is very heavy an has a
lot of viscosity. I think that the direct heat and wind from the blast will
cause much more damage than the water waves.

~~~
jonnathanson
Nuclear detonations can produce extremely powerful seismic activity, and the
effects are often felt on instruments designed to monitor earthquakes. And
nobody has ever detonated an actual 100-megaton warhead before, or anything
close to it. The mere prospect of that detonation is mindboggling.

Take this with a grain of salt, but the Russians claim this bomb can generate
a tsunami up to 500m (1,650ft) high, reaching over 900 miles inland.

[http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-34797252](http://www.bbc.com/news/world-
europe-34797252)

~~~
gus_massa
Thanks for the link, but I'm suspicious.

This other link says that a detonation of 30 kilotons in North Korea produced
a seismic activity similar to a 3.5 earthquake.
[http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/north-korea-nuclear-bomb-did-not-
tr...](http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/north-korea-nuclear-bomb-did-not-trigger-
earthquake-it-could-make-volcano-erupt-1580581)

A 100 megatons bomb is only 3333 times more powerful, but the scale is
logarithmic, 1 more point is 31.6 more powerful. So 3333 is between 2 and 3
more point in the seismic scale.

My exact calculation is M = 2/3 log(100000/30) + 3.5 = 5.8 < 6.

I don't believe that in can case a very big tsunami.

